# Hatchling rack



## tkkirk (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a solid lidded hatchling rack up for sale it has 18 x 4ltr really useful boxes its in great condition on wheels so its easy to move comes with 1 heat stripe and all the rubs £150 ono



<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/tkkirk/media/rack3_zpsd6f96362.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q518/tkkirk/rack3_zpsd6f96362.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo rack3_zpsd6f96362.jpg"/></a>


----------



## tkkirk (Aug 5, 2012)

price drop £140 ono


----------



## tkkirk (Aug 5, 2012)

afternoon bump:2thumb:


----------



## RepDave (May 15, 2013)

Would you accept offers?


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

wrong section.


----------



## tkkirk (Aug 5, 2012)

sold :2thumb:


----------

